# Is YuXin destroying MoYu?



## jackrosie03 (Nov 11, 2015)

I have a MoYu Aosu, Hualong, Lingpo, Pyraminx, and much more. I am a big fan of MoYu. However, it seems like this new company YuXin is making cheaper cubes that are said to be just as good. Do you guys believe that YuXin is destroying MoYu just like MoYu did to Dayan a few years back?


----------



## Praetorian (Nov 11, 2015)

jackrosie03 said:


> I have a MoYu Aosu, Hualong, Lingpo, Pyraminx, and much more. I am a big fan of MoYu. However, it seems like this new company YuXin is making cheaper cubes that are said to be just as good. Do you guys believe that YuXin is destroying MoYu just like MoYu did to Dayan a few years back?



competitive, not destroying, but in my opinion I totally prefer yuxin's normal 3x3/4x4 compared to say an aolong and an aosu, not only because price is better but because I just prefer them. also definitely yuxin 5x5 over any other 5x5. aaand for big cubes, I'd say moyu still has the spot with their aoshi and cubic aofu, unless yuxin attempts to make a better one (which I wouldn't mind at all)

it's just that there's more variety which is always nice you're not stuck with one company


----------



## rj (Nov 11, 2015)

Not yet. If they do 6/7, then yes. Basically, see above.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Nov 11, 2015)

Same as above, I also think Qiyi is also giving Moyu fierce competition in side events. I do think Moyu will still be very relevant in 3x3.


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 11, 2015)

rubiks brand is giving moyu fierce competition

they made the best clock over 25 years ago whereas moyu still hasn't figured out or gotten around to making a clock yet


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 11, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> rubiks brand is giving moyu fierce competition
> 
> they made the best clock over 25 years ago whereas moyu still hasn't figured out or gotten around to making a clock yet



THIS
btw, Yuxin4x4best4x4


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 11, 2015)

Praetorian said:


> competitive, not destroying, but in my opinion I totally prefer yuxin's normal 3x3/4x4 compared to say an aolong and an aosu, not only because price is better but because I just prefer them. also definitely yuxin 5x5 over any other 5x5. aaand for big cubes, I'd say moyu still has the spot with their aoshi and cubic aofu, unless yuxin attempts to make a better one (which I wouldn't mind at all)
> 
> it's just that there's more variety which is always nice you're not stuck with one company



Exactly. Plus I see Yuxin is making a point of making stuff cheaper as well, which I think is awesome. If Yuxin shuts down Moyu, well, tough luck.


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Nov 11, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> rubiks brand is giving moyu fierce competition
> 
> they made the best clock over 25 years ago whereas moyu still hasn't figured out or gotten around to making a clock yet


I lol'd xD


----------



## rj (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm just looking forward to a sub 25 7x7.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Nov 11, 2015)

I wouldn't say 'destroying'. They're good at different things. Yuxin is good at coming up with cheaper cubes, but Yuxin cubes seem to take longer to develop. Moyu 3x3s are personally better than Yuxin's. Qiyi is also putting up a fight, there Square 1 is apparently good. I think that each company is good in its own rights but Moyu is starting to lose a little of its grip in the market


----------



## qwertycuber (Nov 11, 2015)

Well, we can only tell by the amount of people using Yuxin puzzles in the future.


----------



## 1w3playZ (Nov 12, 2015)

I hadn't read any of the other posts yet... But I think YuXin could (and maybe QiYi) could take over MoYu if MoYu started making bad cubes, or just stopped. I don't like the QiYi 4x4 and the their 3x3s are ok. However, QiYi have just put out a stickerless skewb and a SPEED sq 1, which look good. 
YuXin has a good 1st 3x3 and a meh 2nd one (I haven't tried it but will this weekend). The 4x4 is good (I like the size of the mini aosu better IMO, but it's my backup). The 5x5 I'd godlike out of the box, and has been my main since. Also comes with a cube case. And the 11x11, which we all know about.

Maybe if YuXin makes a killer 6x6 (like the 5x5) and a good 7x7 (again, like the 5x5) they could take MoYus sales. We'll see.


----------



## Akash Rupela (Nov 12, 2015)

Collectively they are destroying my pocket!


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Nov 12, 2015)

I can see Yuxin taking MoYu down in the near future, but it really does depend as to whether or not Yuxin makes a 6x6 or not. The 6x6 will probably determine it. And if it is under 25 dollars, that would be amazing.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 12, 2015)

As long as Moyu continues producing good 3x3s, I don't think they will become entirely obsolete, because there will be people using them. Even if their other puzzles suck, enough people will continue using their 3x3s for them to stay in business. Yuxin will likely stay relevant if they continue producing killer big cubes, but as long as Moyu makes 3x3s that people will use, they will not be fully "destroyed". After all, 3x3s are probably what matters most to a cube company's revenue.


----------



## Gingeas (Nov 21, 2015)

MoYu still has a good grip on the market despite having competition (competition is not a bad thing) - worst comes to worst, they will become DaYan where they aren't the mainstream choice anymore, but are still extremely well-known. Plus, no company has made a mass-produced 13x13.


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 21, 2015)

Yup. If Yuxin could make a stickerless 13x13 for under $200 I'd love them forever.


----------



## 2180161 (Nov 22, 2015)

I like fangshi.



Spoiler



No, I do not feel that they are destroying MoYu, or QiYi for that matter.


----------



## DGCubes (Nov 22, 2015)

I think YuXin and QiYi combined can destroy MoYu, but now the market isn't dominated by just one brand (at least until YuXin and QiYi branch out a little more).


----------



## JZ (Nov 22, 2015)

Yuxin is actually losing reputation in China now, because of some stupid reasons.


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Nov 22, 2015)

JZ said:


> Yuxin is actually losing reputation in China now, because of some stupid reasons.



Really???
Well...What are those reasons?


----------



## jamessorsona (Nov 22, 2015)

I think Yuxin is giving Moyu some serious competition right now. I wouldn't say Yuxin is destroying Moyu. Moyu is still a solid company as of now and still maintaining its reputation. They should just look out for Yuxin and other brands who are competing with them.


----------



## JZ (Nov 22, 2015)

Please Dont Ask said:


> Really???
> Well...What are those reasons?



Hard to say. Anyway, business issue, who cares?
YJ and Qiyi were once copying from other cubes. Let's see whether Yuxin can refresh itself.


----------



## jackrosie03 (Nov 23, 2015)

What kinds of reasons?


----------



## 2180161 (Nov 23, 2015)

jackrosie03 said:


> What kinds of reasons?



Red the post before you before you ask a question regarding it.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Nov 23, 2015)

Personally I'd say QiYi and Yuxin are double team KO'ing MoYu


----------



## DTCuber (Nov 23, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Personally I'd say QiYi and Yuxin are double team KO'ing MoYu



Definitely. Yuxin is making 3x3 and up, while QiYi is making the "side events," like Skewb, Pyraminx, and Square-1. Also, Yuxin and QiYi are both producing amazing puzzles for beginners.


----------

